# bcg treatments



## Sherry Counts (Feb 21, 2012)

should an office visit be coded for his oe her incontience problems when giving a BCG treatment on the same day??

thank you


----------



## Natesmary (Feb 22, 2012)

*Mary Wilds, CPC*

If the instillation was planned previously and the patient is simply presenting for BCG instillation then all you would charge is the 51701 and the J9031.  A visit charge would be medically necessary if there were other conditions addressed during the visit.


----------

